# Kawasaki Carb bowl bolts



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

For anyone who is jetting I would recommend putting these back in instead of the phillips head screw since they strip out so easy. These are much better. You can get them at Jets R Us.com. for about $8.00 or so. Here is a link. Just click on screws on left side. I can't remember what size off the top of my head....but you can measure them.

http://www.jetsrus.com/main_page.htm


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a good tip.
ive stripped out a number of screws on carbs throughout the years. they are all really soft!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> that's a good tip.
> ive stripped out a number of screws on carbs throughout the years. they are all really soft!


 
They are VERY soft...I don't know why I have not told anyone on here...:thinking: I am sure there is a lot who know. I put these back in every Brute that I jet. they are so much easier to get out.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to ride a raptor 660 and was always buying new performance stuff for it. I was always in the bowls and was going through screws like crazy. I ended up putting hex heads in mine. Good idea.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> For anyone who is jetting I would recommend putting these back in instead of the phillips head screw since they strip out so easy. These are much better. You can get them at Jets R Us.com. for about $8.00 or so. Here is a link. Just click on screws on left side. I can't remember what size off the top of my head....but you can measure them.
> 
> http://www.jetsrus.com/main_page.htm








Agree 100%!! The stock screws are like butter.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

two of mine have the dremel treatment right now...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Agree 100%!! The stock screws are like butter.


I agree...the stock screws feel like they are made of lead. Just in cast some didn't know, there are metric phillips screw drivers..yup, check out how your tool-kit phillips fit phillips screws on your ride over the regular phillips. There is an angle or tapper difference.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

After having issues with mine multiple times I use a pair of needle-nose vise grips to grab them and break them loose before I even put the screwdriver on them.
I think I will order a set of these screws so the next time I take them off I can upgrade.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Been doing this for years. Best thing you can do to your carb if your always tuning. They are 4mmx1.00 bolts. I use stainless. You can get them at most any hardware store for about 10 or 15 cents a piece. I rebuild and tune so many carbs for people I buy a box of 50 at a time for about $5. Something eles that helps is a very small (and I mean SMALL) dab of antisieze on the threads.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks...yes they are a 4mmx1.00 I looked when i got home.


----------

